
Ask HN: How do you market a new product? - andreimiulescu
Me and a friend have built a product and have a few customers that find it really amazing, but for the product to be viable we need a lot more than that. We are both geeks and have no experience at marketing, or a budget to get a marketing guru to advise us so I’m just wondering what can we do? We’ve been thinking of sharing our profit with affiliates
======
mustafaekim
Talk to your customers, ask for advice. They may come up with referrals. They
may get you in touch with similar companies. That's how we do for
[https://www.testinvite.com](https://www.testinvite.com)

When we have a new customer, we try our best to expand over.

We ask for back links if it is a small business.

If it is a medium size company, we ask who they can introduce us in similar
companies. Even though these are their competitors, they don't bother
introducing us or giving the right contacts.

IF it is an international company, we ask if they can introduce us in offices
in other countries.

PS. That works for us because our product is a software as a service.

Hope that helps

